# Does anyone know how to dye with red soil?



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I am on vacation in Arizona and New Mexico. I am bringing a couple of bottles of soil home to dye wool. One of our jeep guides was a Native Indian who explained that he uses the red soil to paint his body for ceremonies and it will stain clothes and everything it touches. 
Does anyone have any knowledge on this subject?
Thank you
???? Michelle


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know the answer, but in Georgia, where the clay is red and ubiquitous, people use it to dye t-shirts. I also had two dogs and one spouse who kept tramping the clay in to the house and I ended up throwing out all the carpets because that color is just not removable

There are a number of links here that may help you: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=dyeing+with+georgia+clay&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=lPH9WOu7POaMgAaBuraICA


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Norma. I will look at the link.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well here in Georgia, home of nothing but red clay, I can attest to the fact that it stains clothing!!! Never done it intentionally though.
LOL


Goodshepfarm said:


> I am on vacation in Arizona and New Mexico. I am bringing a couple of bottles of soil home to dye wool. One of our jeep guides was a Native Indian who explained that he uses the red soil to paint his body for ceremonies and it will stain clothes and everything it touches.
> Does anyone have any knowledge on this subject?
> Thank you
> ???? Michelle


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I once dyed some handspun wool with red clay from Santa Fe. New Mexico. Yes, it's a permanent dye. Was I impressed with the color - not really. It was a pale peachy, and the feel of the wool was harsh afterwards. But, worth a try for you to do. Who knows, yours may turn out beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I watched 2 videos. The first one I laughed at he had no idea what he was doing and the clay he used looked like it was bought at the craft store it came out a eggshell color. lol The second is the man made a paste and let the kids put there hands all over it him it was fun to watch. The shirt came out like a brick color he rinsed it then washed and dried it. I will look into this a bit further but alas I do not have any clay around here. But looks like it will be fun though.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Michelle, what a pretty picture. Isn't it great we have things like that available to is for during? Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Remember to put the clay into an old pair of tights or similar when you make up the dye bath otherwise the soil will get into the fibre and won't come out! Been there, learned the hard way with elderberries!!!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

All I can say is my children played in red mud and it never washed out!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Oops double post


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Try drdirt.org


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Is not red soil filled with iron?


----------

